# OneToOne Beziehung erzeugt not marked cascade PERSIST



## shinjy (13. Dez 2011)

Hallo,

ich habe nachfolgend drei beispiel Entity Klassen modelliert:

[Java] ejb - Pastebin.com

Wenn ich nu  folgenden Code ausführen lasse ( [Java] Person one = new Person("one"); Person two = new Person("two"); Person three = - Pastebin.com ), bekomme ich immer die Fehlermeldung, dass die Beziehung bei der Pair Klasse nicht als CascadeType.PERSIST gekennzeichnet ist. Wenn ich dieses aber tue, habe ich nachher die betroffenen Personen doppelt in der Datenbank. Ich will jedoch nur die Referenz speichern. CascadeType.MERGE liefert auch keine Lösung.


----------



## nocturne (14. Dez 2011)

Nach dem ersten persist musst du three und one neu aus der Datenbank lesen.


session.refresh(one); session.refresh(three);


----------

